# FOBP 2015-16 Class Schedule.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

12 years going on and we are still offering free avalanche awareness classes. 

As always they are first come first served. This is a great refresher for those with experience and a great first step for those who want to learn about riding outside of the ski area boundaries. 

Times are subject to change. We will update our calendar if such a thing occurs. You can check it on our web page here: Event Calendar | Friends of Berthoud Pass

Hope to see some of you out there this winter.

*There has been a class added on January 5th at the Copper Kettle Brewery in Southeast Denver. 7pm start time.*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First Class is tonight at the Mountain Toad in Golden. We had to move the start time up a half hour due to Neighborhood concerns. Some people like to go to sleep early. The presentation will start at 6:30. It is being held outside, so dress accordingly.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Just noticed this now. Would have went tonight.

I'm only 3 blocks from Bent Gate. 

See you there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Next Bentgate class is December 9th. The Toad was back in October.

There is a class tonight at the Arcteryx store in Cherry Creek. Starts at 7. If you want to make the drive.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I know I was talking about going to Upslope. 


The pass was the most packed I've ever seen it (on a weekday) yesterday.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

zackmorris said:


> ...The pass was the most packed I've ever seen it (on a weekday) yesterday.


crazy how crowded the "back-country" can be sometimes....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zackmorris said:


> I know I was talking about going to Upslope.
> 
> 
> The pass was the most packed I've ever seen it (on a weekday) yesterday.



I kind of figured, but with the internet you never know. See you at the Bent Gate?


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I kind of figured, but with the internet you never know. See you at the Bent Gate?


Yes sir! I'm going to demo some of their splitboard set ups this year too. I can't afford them but I guess it's free/super cheap to demo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a bump to let everyone know we added a class on January 5th at the Copper Kettle Brewery in Southeast Denver. I'll post the update flyer once I get it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Where's the southern love? Nothing offered south of Denver.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I won't get back to Golden til 7:50ish from work Wednesday. Is it too late to show up?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Bentgate classes start at six, by the time you are getting there it'll be 90% over, if not done. Mike is a quicker presenter. He runs about 90 to 105 minutes, where as I usually go about two hours.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FYI, the On Snow registration ends today. It's free. There are only spots left for Sunday and not many at that. We have gotten a lot of emails asking if we are going to do another weekend as they have things to do on Sunday. Yeah, we get it that you want to watch the Broncos game. The answer is still "No". You should be able to catch the game in Winterpark or Idaho Springs on the way back to town if you must. 

Here is the link to sign up: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/friends-of-berthoud-pass-on-snow-2016-tickets-20735137354


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FYI, the On Snow registration ends today. It's free. There are only spots left for Sunday and not many at that. We have gotten a lot of emails asking if we are going to do another weekend as they have things to do on Sunday. Yeah, we get it that you want to watch the Broncos game. The answer is still "No". You should be able to catch the game in Winterpark or Idaho Springs on the way back to town if you must. 

Here is the link to sign up: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/friends-of-berthoud-pass-on-snow-2016-tickets-20735137354


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that's why I love football...


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you hosting tomorrow at OZ Gary?


I'll be there with my crew.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zackmorris said:


> Are you hosting tomorrow at OZ Gary?
> 
> 
> I'll be there with my crew.


Yep, I am leading the presentation tonight. I think it is the only one I am doing this season. Unless we need a last second sub. We got some new blood that want to run classes. After being the main point person for the past three seasons, I am happy to back off and let them get some experience. 

Come up and say hi. I should be there by six. The presentation is going to start at 7. Before that, there will be a silent auction and snowboard movies playing.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Good stuff tonight. Always a tough reminder listening to George's mom. A good refresher before the season starts. 


Thanks for hosing Gary.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am glad I was a good hose... :grin:

Thanks for coming up and chatting afterward. We'll have to try to get out and make some turns at the pass once the real stuff starts piling up.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Is there an update schedule for this year's classes?


----------

